# Hello From Canada



## Beramoss (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm a new member, located in Canada, 22 years old. We have pretty tight regulations on mantids here, and as far as I know only 2 species are legal. I'm hoping to be able to get some hands on some exotics. If anyone else here is Canadian with a nice collection I'd love to chat. I'm not sure how people here distribute and obtain things, or if it's just too risky that no one even bothers. I'm basically just looking for a place to start, as I am absolutely fascinated with these creatures. I have a friend in Europe who's offered to help me out (ooths), but I'm not sure how risky that is, either. Looking for advice and guidance! I've had a Ghost and a Budwing before, but that was a few years ago. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Synapze (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## ausar318 (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome! I hope you are able to get some exotics!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 2, 2018)

Well, how did I miss this for hours. 

@Beramoss ... Hello from the GTA. ?

Yeah, I imagine we all feel the same when we get in this forum from Canada. 

Sources are limited for sure.  Catch them wild or buy ooths from a nursery in the spring. Chinese or Europeans. 

This time of year is bad for shipping I'm sure.

There are FB groups that serve as platforms for mantis sales. One dude from SC was offering me nymphs there, but Hurricane Michael shut down that opportunity. He claimed he has successfully sold and shipped to Canada before. In any case, illegal. 

Good luck, and if I learn something I'll be happy to share. Hopefully you'll do the same. ??

Forum rules forbid us from soliciting sales from US breeders / sellers. I've never tried out of respect for this forum.

Welcome!


----------



## Beramoss (Nov 2, 2018)

@hysteresis

Would you mind pming me some of the Facebook groups? I've been unable to find them myself. 

I'll be sure not to contact Americans. I hope to find other Canadians who breed and sell.

Shipping here isn't too bad as I'm in BC and it's still relatively mild, thankfully. 

I'll be sure to let you know if I find anything out. Do you have any mantids at the moment?


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 2, 2018)

@Beramoss ... Pictured, we have Lola, a wild-caught gravid female european (M. religiosa). She produced an ooth for us this week. Time will tell if it's fertile. I plan to start diapause this weekend.

When I get on my laptop later, I'll send a couple FB links. 

You might find someone from BC on here. ?

I haven't found anyone near Toronto. Must be a very exclusive scene if it's here.


----------



## Beramoss (Nov 2, 2018)

@hysteresis

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you. She's a looker to be sure.

I'd be happy to find anyone with exotics in Canada, but BC would be even better. Haha.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 2, 2018)

@Beramoss she's beat up. LoL. 

When we found her 3 weeks ago she:

. had a clipped wing

. was missing the tip of her tarsus

. had one antenna shorter than the other

Old girl likely laid some ooths, and wandered into the production area behind my office. Coworkers knew I was on the lookout to replace the male we had for 6 weeks (died, likely of old age). 

Im not sure how much more she has in her. I enjoy spoiling her. Maybe there's another ooth, and maybe not. 

Today, she went in to my 7yo son's class for show and tell. They had her for the afternoon. I did a little presentation with my boy. The kids loved it, and I'm the coolest Dad in town. 

Here's a picture from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 3, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Graceface (Nov 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

I've heard Canadians have it rough trying to get mantids. I'm only about 2 hrs away from BC in WA state, if you ever decide to 'run for the border' and get a mantis in person lol.


----------



## Beramoss (Nov 3, 2018)

@Graceface

Haha good to know, but I think mail would be a far safer way. Those border guards are scary!


----------



## Graceface (Nov 3, 2018)

They are MEAN going into Canada, for sure. I went on vacation and they seemed so suspiscious, I thought they were going to turn me away for no reason, lol. Coming back into the States was a breeze! 

You can always come visit in person and mail your friend back to yourself ??


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 3, 2018)

@Graceface It's because you're Americans coming into Canada. Canadians entering the US face similar scrutiny.

Back in the late 90s when I graduated college and moved to the US for work... wow. Good ol' INS agent JJ at the US port of entry at YYZ. Denied me three times in spite of having everything required and he asked for. I had to drive around to Niagara Falls to cross and get my papers.

That being said, ooths would be easy. Nymphs should be easy too!

Next time we cross into NY state, I'll arrange to meet a breeder, if I can.


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 20, 2018)

Welcome, its always nice to see another Canadian interested in mantids. Im working with a few species.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 20, 2018)

@Beramoss

@Aristalochia is in BC


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 21, 2018)

Welcome to the Mantid Forum @Beramoss ! If you ever do decide to head down to NY @hysteresis I could probably hook you up with some exotics. We live about 3 hr 15 min apart.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 21, 2018)

@Cole 78 TYVM, although we currently don't have any cross-border shopping plans. If we do, i'd likely take you up on it!


----------



## Zoegp (Nov 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Im in the finger lakes region of NY. Hit me up if you are in the area, as i sometimes have various mantises and could help you out.


----------



## PowerHobo (Nov 21, 2018)

Graceface said:


> They are MEAN going into Canada, for sure. I went on vacation and they seemed so suspiscious, I thought they were going to turn me away for no reason, lol. Coming back into the States was a breeze! ﻿
> 
> You can always come visit in person and mail your friend back to yourself ??


This was the exact opposite of my experience entering Canada with my band. Guy at the border was super pleasant and cheerful. The way back into the US, on the other hand... dude was super shifty, made us pull all of our instruments and equipment out of the van, and then held us for two hours because he "didn't see any record of two of us ever entering Canada" 

Welcome to the forum!  Sounds like you guys have some frustrating restrictions that remind me about our restrictions on scarabs (my other big invert love). I sympathize!


----------



## Burmeister (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey I’m near Vancouver and I have 3 ooths that I’m trying to find home for! She was a lovely European Mantis that we caught outside. Are you close by??


----------

